# Juvenile Velvet Gecko ID



## ssnakeboyy (Feb 22, 2015)

hey guys i found this little velvet gecko this morning and was wondering what specific species it is withing the velvet gecko family?


----------



## Rocket (Feb 23, 2015)

Nebulifera robusta.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheers Rocket


----------

